
Thoughts after a Month with Blackphone (2014) - iamjeff
http://www.droidsec.org/news/2014/09/30/thoughts-after-a-month-with-blackphone.html
======
pikachu_is_cool
I think Blackphone is taking a fundamentally wrong approach to security. If it
is a #1 concern, then it shouldn't be a phone at all. It should be more of an
iPod Touch type device. It's pretty disingenuous to promise security when you
don't even know how the baseband works.

~~~
jasonkostempski
I've actually been wondering, why isn't there a iPod touch style Android
device? I'd much rather have something like that and have a standalone
wireless hotspot for the rare case I'm off wifi.

~~~
erikpukinskis
Why? You can just buy an unlocked phone and not put a SIM card in, right? A
Moto E is $40 on Amazon:
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00XQVDW6Y](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00XQVDW6Y)

~~~
Something1234
That phone is not unlocked. It says it works exclusively with US Celluar.

~~~
timecube
The important part is no-contract, not unlocked. If you're not getting service
for it the carrier doesn't matter.

------
kseistrup
See also PHK's Blackphone reviews (December 2015):

·
[https://www.version2.dk/blog/blackphone2-review-1-508188](https://www.version2.dk/blog/blackphone2-review-1-508188)

·
[https://www.version2.dk/blog/blackphone2-review-2-545078](https://www.version2.dk/blog/blackphone2-review-2-545078)

------
Vexs
Seems to me copperheadOS seems to be better on all fronts compared to
blackphone- open, more functions, and some of it's fixes have been accepted
into ASOP.

------
jasonkostempski
First step is to obtain root? I understand choosing not to use root for day-
to-day activity but how in the world can a device be considered secure if the
user is not allowed full control of the OS when they want it?

Edit: Oh, it's also not open source. This device is pointless.

------
rinon
This should get labelled 2014. Interesting nonetheless.

